# boi life care plan?



## success (24 Oct 2006)

it's seems myself and my hubby are signed to this plan to cover mortgage of 260000. for this is it's a charge of 107 euros per mth. talking to other people they seem to be paying avg of 40 per month for same value. does anyone know what so special about this plan???


----------



## bacchus (24 Oct 2006)

success said:


> it's seems myself and my hubby are signed to this plan to cover mortgage of 260000.


 
My understanding is that LifeCare is a range of protections from BOI. 
So, which one(s) did you signed up for?


----------



## success (24 Oct 2006)

the one that means that we can change the life care assurance policy without having to take out a new one??


----------



## success (25 Oct 2006)

read the policy, they are saying that we can change or update the policy e.g. if we were moving house we'd not need to get a new policy. says we would not have to have another medical etc. seems to me to be a lot of money for such a small point??? any advice?


----------



## RS2K (25 Oct 2006)

The policy is probably an all singing all dancing flexible life one. Possibly open ended.

It is fundamentally quite different to mortgage protection. 

I'd ask the people who sold it to you to explain all the ins and outs of the plan if I was you.


----------



## sysman (25 Oct 2006)

It might be a whole of life policy and not term life assurance, and may even have critical illness included. You need to check your policy to see, and decide what is the most appropriate cover for you


----------



## success (25 Oct 2006)

no its for 35 years and does not include critical illness.


----------



## bacchus (25 Oct 2006)

success said:


> no its for 35 years and does not include critical illness.


 
For €107 per month??? seems pricy..
Try [broken link removed]  
I have just done that for a Mortgage Protection, and ended up paying 60% less than i was paying with BOI..


----------



## RS2K (25 Oct 2006)

sysman said:


> It might be a whole of life policy and not term life assurance, and may even have critical illness included. You need to check your policy to see, and decide what is the most appropriate cover for you



It might even have a savings element built in, and be subject to reviews.


----------

